# How to resize Orient Mako bracelet?



## garashis (Aug 17, 2010)

Can somebody let me know the process to remove the links from the orient Mako bracelet? I can see the arrow marking on the backside of bracelet and I tried pressing it through the screw drive at home but it didn't moved. If it's not possible to do it at home I will take the watch to some watch mender here(India) and I should know the right technique before he spoils the watch.


----------



## EagleRock (Sep 14, 2010)

garashis said:


> Can somebody let me know the process to remove the links from the orient Mako bracelet? I can see the arrow marking on the backside of bracelet and I tried pressing it through the screw drive at home but it didn't moved. If it's not possible to do it at home I will take the watch to some watch mender here(India) and I should know the right technique before he spoils the watch.


It can be pretty difficult to remove the link without a bit of force. That's why they make the watch kits you can find on Amazon and the like. I didn't take chances with my watch and brought it to my jeweler, who I knew would do it for free. He actually told me he uses a broken drill bit and a hammer, and that's all he really needs to size bands like these.

I actually tried that method with the freebie bracelet I got, and it worked fine. As long as you have something that can fit in there, a decent tap with a hammer should dislodge the pin. However, as others will undoubtedly mention around here, you do have the chance of scratching your band. So, if you wanted to play it safe, I'd recommend the watch kit or taking it to your jeweler like you said.


----------



## mjbernier (Sep 30, 2007)

Removing a link pin requires a tool that comes in two varieties -- one is a separate punch tool and plastic hammer for tapping the pins out, and the other is a specialized "link pin removal tool" that consists of a brace/bracket and screw-in punch that holds the bracelet and presses out the link pin. You can find either of these for sale online from a variety of sources; just search for "watch pin removal tool" and you'll find many references. I'm in the U.S. and mine came from an eBay dealer in Hong Kong.

When actually removing the pins, the arrow on the links is the direction you want to push the pins in order to pull them out. Be sure to note the different ends of the pin after you remove it; on the Mako, one end of the pin will have a slight bulge in it, while the other is smooth. When you are putting the bracelet back together after removing a link, you will reverse the process by inserting the pin from the same side you removed it (i.e. going the opposite direction of the arrow). Here's where the ends of the pin are important: you insert the smooth end of the pin first, then press it in until the bulged end is inside the link (the tools you used earlier can be used again to finish pressing the pin back in)...the bulge provides the tension to hold the pin in place.

Learning to size your own bracelets is a very valuable skill and can pay for itself very quickly. My jeweler charges $10 to size a bracelet; I bought my link pin tool for $5 and saved money with the very first bracelet I sized.

Mike


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

I used a thumbtack to remove the pins. Worked just fine! :-!


----------

